# MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20 :)



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

New Screen name and less cluttered thread found here:
Flying Marshmallow
_Modified by five0vw at 12:14 PM 10-19-2007_


_Modified by five0vw at 10:16 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 5, 2006)

Remember, break-in is very important to the life of a clutch. We suggest a 500 miles break-in period (city driving). This needs to be completed before overtly agressive driving or dyno time. Let me know if you have any further questions...Thanks!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (SPEC-01)*

yeah, I was planning on getting it back by friday and going on a little trip with the car before heading to the track. thanks for the tip. I was pretty sure that I should not beat on it when I first get it. You guys are great. APTuning and Spec have not let me down yet.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (five0vw)*

tsk tsk, rich you're crossposting, I'm gonna report you to the mods







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_but now because of a partial sponsorship from APR

How are you being sponsored? Are you racing on a professional scale?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (ruso)*

Quite there Tom!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
How are you being sponsored? Are you racing on a professional scale?

My car gets alot of publicity from the right avenues. I race at a few local tracks, I dyno frequently, and as you can see from my profile associate with a type of clientel that APR is particularly interested in.







Oh yeah.... Im also a good driver. That helped alot.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

APR BT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats what i'm waiting for


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (prodigymb)*

Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait to see how everything works out for you.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

But you don't even have APR software, that seems odd to me they'd sponsor you when you have none of their parts on your car lol...
They should sponsor me instead








I'm always at the track and alot of people see my car


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

i need a partial sponsorship!


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_
Oh yeah.... Im also a good driver. That helped alot.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_But you don't even have APR software, that seems odd to me they'd sponsor you when you have none of their parts on your car lol...
They should sponsor me instead








I'm always at the track and alot of people see my car









but it probably helps that he gets his stuff from an APR dealer though, which possibly were able to put in a good word for him.
comin along nice rich. i wanna see that BT when you get it. you should have it in a couple weeks right


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Hkysk8r07)*

Hell if all it takes is to be a good driver then someone sign me up! I've sold more GTIs from doing track days then my dealer, and I'll be happy to peddle the APR wares as well!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (StreetSpeed2000)*

dont hate guys







j/k I do have connections with a very reputable tuner in my local area. From the 1st second I was in touch with APR until now, everything has been falling in place. They were looking for someone to sport their product and I guess I fit the bill. When everything is said and done, it will be a dream come true. 
BTW. I use the term "good driver" loosely because I have been good where it counts. I will keep the updates coming. I have scheduled my Diff and clutch instal with Dynamic motor works. They have been great to me and I havent given them too much work recently.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_dont hate guys







j/k I do have connections with a very reputable tuner in my local area. From the 1st second I was in touch with APR until now, everything has been falling in place. They were looking for someone to sport their product and I guess I fit the bill. When everything is said and done, it will be a dream come true. 
BTW. I use the term "good driver" loosely because I have been good where it counts. I will keep the updates coming. I have scheduled my Diff and clutch instal with Dynamic motor works. They have been great to me and I havent given them too much work recently. 

lol it's all good, I might be jealous but it's only because I have two cars I mod and honestly all the money in the world isn't enough for one, let alone two project cars


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
lol it's all good, I might be jealous but it's only because I have two cars I mod and honestly all the money in the world isn't enough for one, let alone two project cars









I envy you sir!







I was headed to the track this past weekend but the track was rained out.







I was gunning for your times or better. Dont know how good Im gonna do with 18" with stock tires and 15k on them. But it should be fun! Unless I go to the track this weekend, the next time I go I will have the diff and clutch and will have an unfair advantage.


----------



## DocDubman (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

Tell how the spec upgrade works out over 5,000 miles i have read good things and bad things and like you i have been looking for a better tran solution send me a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i AM IN NO WAY BASHING YOUR CHOICE ON MODS


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (DocDubman)*

N/P. I hope you hear good things from me about my choices.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_From the 1st second I was in touch with APR until now, everything has been falling in place. 

Three things: 
One; I should have known you were cheating on me with APR over the past year. How could I have been so blind! lol j/k.
Two; Can I be sponsored? I really want to be. 
Three; Will you bring that beater down already so I can fix it, then it wont be a beater anymore. I have a VR6 laying around. We should turbo that. Thats your next project turbo jetta beater......lol.
Four; a little bored at work......
Five;........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif excited about the BT 2.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*

Holy sheit its Tom! I havent seen you on Vortex until now. I am not looking to spend too much money on the beater thanks. I just want a reliable beater. Once you fix it I will sell it and upgrade my beater status a little bit. something AWD, do I hear Quattro??


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

i get my excitement from driving an unreliable car. Nothing beats Bosch CIS-E systems. A4 is the way to go. Buy one so I can add that to the timing belt jobs (5) this week.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*

hah. Your gti is AWD?


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

engine code.....thats there to confuse ppl.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*

***...







I fell for it.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_
I envy you sir!







I was headed to the track this past weekend but the track was rained out.







I was gunning for your times or better. Dont know how good Im gonna do with 18" with stock tires and 15k on them. But it should be fun! Unless I go to the track this weekend, the next time I go I will have the diff and clutch and will have an unfair advantage. 

I ran my 13.7 with the hufs and very little tread on my re050a's.
It's possible but more often then not I just spun in second. Try to be one of the first people to run so the vht is really strong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

man i love seeing that big blue thing come in a box. good choice i have had my spec stage 3+ in for over 10k miles now not a single complaint


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (bigbumpmike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigbumpmike* »_man i love seeing that big blue thing come in a box. good choice i have had my spec stage 3+ in for over 10k miles now not a single complaint

Thats good to hear.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (five0vw)*

Any updates on the new setup?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Not yet, As I said I have the instal scheduled this thursday. I should have it back for next weekend. I will be babying the **** out of the **** out of the new setup though until I hit 500 miles. Its gotta break in properly. Happy Easter 2.0ters


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (five0vw)*

just dropped my car off to Dynamic Motorworks.


----------



## 07_BM_GTI (May 18, 2006)

how are you running/going to run the ATP downpipe with the Milltek cat back. That's what I wanted to do, but I assumed they wouldn't mate up to each other. Unless you're running a custom connection pipe...


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (07_BM_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07_BM_GTI* »_how are you running/going to run the ATP downpipe with the Milltek cat back. That's what I wanted to do, but I assumed they wouldn't mate up to each other. Unless you're running a custom connection pipe...

We put an APR DP and Milltek catback on my friend's (Nurendra) GLI. You have to expand the milltek piping to fit the APR, or, cut 6inches off the APR and use an adapter. But it can be done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

update. Car is going to take longer. Dynamic says they would rather send out the tranny to do the diff.







I will have it back tuesday or wednesday. 
Also not sure which DP I am going with. I do want a 3inch. I would think APR would be the choice if I dont modify my milltek


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

updated.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

updated again, this is not a good one though.







Im actually resorting to having VW service techs look at the issue and see if there is a warranty problem @ hand.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

Gotta pay to play


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_update. Car is going to take longer. Dynamic says they would rather send out the tranny to do the diff.







I will have it back tuesday or wednesday. 
Also not sure which DP I am going with. I do want a 3inch. I would think APR would be the choice if I dont modify my milltek

Why are you buying a 3" dp when the APR stg III kit comes with a 3"? (available with optional 3" cat at extra cost I believe). No sense buying one now if you're getting one with the kit right?


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_Gotta pay to play









he did pay... more like gotta find shops that know how to put **** back together the way it was before they got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_
he did pay... more like gotta find shops that know how to put **** back together the way it was before they got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I think thats a little harsh. I just cant keep bringing it back up there because its a far drive. They do good work. this trans stuff is a little new for everyone.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

Updated. Russ @ Raderwerks hooked me up with some RS6 Reps. I am looking forward to getting these wheels and my new tires on my baby. I went with Bridgestone Potenzas re050a Pole Positions. $200 each.. ouch


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

When are you putting these on the marshmallow?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Nurendra)*

asap. by next week i think


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

you know 2.0t 8v is where it is... why bother with all this nonsence rich?!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Maverik869)*

you have been hangin in the mk5 forums and the 2.0t forums a lot lately. Whats up Igor are you having thoughts about the mk5ness.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_you have been hangin in the mk5 forums and the 2.0t forums a lot lately. Whats up Igor are you having thoughts about the mk5ness.










he's jealous


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_you have been hangin in the mk5 forums and the 2.0t forums a lot lately. Whats up Igor are you having thoughts about the mk5ness.









no, i just got friends who betray their mk3's















NO hate... only VW love!


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

hmmm any chance you could get us a sound clip of that milltek quad?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (nstotal)*

I dont know about the sound clip. there are already so many on the v-tex. it sounds just like the regular milltek.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (five0vw)*

rich... peep this!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3253765
sorry its not a mk5 forum but might give you some info!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

thanks. This is info I know already. but thanks


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

Exterior goodies update. Will have pix sooner than later.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

your car is slow! DEISEL POWA OF TDI OWNED JEU!!!!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Maverik869)*

i love Igor comments.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

I did some thinking, the aluminum flywheels chatter a lot more than steel just because of the weight difference. If you have the AL flywheel then thats normal.....its just they way is.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*

Wheels are on, and lookin good thanks [email protected] Raderwerks.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...85427
Now I gotta get my skirts in so I can paint them and the front bumper.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

Nice times....What was the trap speeds?? Im hoping to trap over 102mph this weekend. Been trapping 101 or 102...


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (sasha18T)*

Trap speed is listed in my sig. I have trapped @ a max of 101. My car lacks boost on the top end. Car has always been a tad weaker than most.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

You're local.. I need to see your car once this is done.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Jim Dangle)*

K. help me light a fire under APRs rear end so this happens sooner than later.














j/k I know that their hands are tied at this moment waiting for their parts to be fabed.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

updates.. Yay!!! I need brakes!


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

How? You didn't drive for almost 5 months


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (five0vw)*

hey man if you wind up getting rid of the miltek dp let me know...I would take it off your hands


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Good to go!!!!! When are you doing brakes?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_Good to go!!!!! When are you doing brakes? 

Go with a Brembo Kit...Far better performance then stoptech, and you dont have to service the caliper like you would on a stoptech. 
Here is a link to the kits we offer for the MK V GTI... Check it out!
http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:48 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

He needs rear brakes.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was thinking ESC tuning BIG brake kit.
Porsche Cayenne - 6 Piston Monobloc
here is a link to their site.....
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...aking
EDIT: DO IT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tom8thebomb at 12:19 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*

sorry guys. all of this is out of my price range. I am trying to keep a budget for this entire project. What do you guys think, I am Rich?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2007)

Let me know if you win the lottery, ill be more than happy to help..lol. If you want, give me a call and maybe we can work something out. Ask for Chris in Sales.










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:03 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (five0vw)*

I did 6 piston calipers on 340mm rotors under my stock rims for under a grand








unfortunately not for the faint of hear to accomplish and requires GOBS of modifcatin so I'm really not going into detail how.. just saying it can be done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2007)

How did you like it? And what pads did you run?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

hah. That seems excessive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to getting it done. All I want is a 4 piston caliper with a 328-330mm rotor. a kit that is specifically tuned to my vehicle is preferable.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How did you like it? And what pads did you run?

still working the bugs out, on stock cayenne turbo pads right now.. I have not done much other then commute with , but a friend tracked it and said they were great.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:29 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (five0vw)*

looking at the cars that were tested with the big brakes, there was'nt a lot of gain for the buck. like maybe 10 ft. you may wanna try slotted rotors, hawk pads, stainless lines and change of fluid. id be willing to bet thats all the GTI needs.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

I saw that as well. But If I am going to do a bigger setup I want it to be problem free and in the budget. I cannot believe that upgrading to any of these kits would be a mistake and a waste of $$


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_looking at the cars that were tested with the big brakes, there was'nt a lot of gain for the buck. like maybe 10 ft. you may wanna try slotted rotors, hawk pads, stainless lines and change of fluid. id be willing to bet thats all the GTI needs. 

See Dan GSR's post about his recent HPDE event... he was very happy with upgraded pads on stock rotors (I know because I sold him my used stock rotors for use at the track).
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3288922


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Im getting close to doing what you did tom. I got the rear slotted rotors coming my way. Im gonna order the pads now. $1700 for something that does very little except look nice.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_Im getting close to doing what you did tom. I got the rear slotted rotors coming my way. Im gonna order the pads now. $1700 for something that does very little except look nice. 

Yeah, and you can still try out the XP8 front pads I've got here (for track use) if you'd like... just wear some earplugs















I wish they weren't so noisy on the street.... I could chuck a passenger thru the windshield with those pads! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2007)

The purpose of a BBK is not for reducing the stopping distance by 25-30 feet or something. Its for the ability to stop hard, under full control of the car and do it many times, not just once or twice. People who race on a track know what im talking about when you have a 3000lb car and need to bring it from 85mph to 35mph 8 times in lap for 15 laps... maybe for a GSR that work but VW GTi's are a lot heavier.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well said. I love your sales skills.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_Well said. I love your sales skills.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

now get me a good price for the kit damn it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_now get me a good price for the kit damn it.
















Send me an e-mail and i will let you know...








[email protected]


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Sale[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ . . . maybe for a GSR that work but VW GTi's are a lot heavier.

You def did NOT read the post by Dan GSR. 
He has a GTI.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nurendra)*

rendy he was making a point about BBKs. He wasnt saying that he had a GSR.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (five0vw)*

Not hating on here but Need_a_VR6 in a mildly modded chip autotech 262 cams,tt exhaust a few other things making around 188 or 190whp and a little less tq does 13.5 in the 1/4 and I don't think there's any weight reduction with his ride either just a MKIII GTI. this car has to show some better times since it has much bigger numbers to offset the added weight.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

If you read my thread you would notice that my car is not putting down the boost that most 2.0ts are but is still doing the 1/4 in the high 13s. (good driver I guess)








If I wanted a fast Mk3 I would have turbo'd either of my mk3 VRs. But everyone has done that already so Im all about the Mk5 platform because of its looks, handling and up-to date features. Gotta get with the latest and newest my friend.







cheers to mk3 VRs. I miss mine.










_Modified by five0vw at 9:57 AM 6-22-2007_


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (five0vw)*

lol....lets put a 2.7t in a mkV







AS for the brakes......









_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_Well said. I love your sales skills.








 HA


_Modified by tom8thebomb at 3:07 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*

I think I am going with stoptechs, i was gonna have ICS order them but I just found out that I need to run a spacer to clear the caliper. I do not want to do this considering I am rubbing already (granted my fenders arent rolled yet)


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (five0vw)*

U get those logs done?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*

who needs logs.







I wasnt able to, I dont care. I just want to see alot more PSI. We can do some post logs just to make sure the motor isnt gonna blow up.


----------



## dubbkidd (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

where u at the porsche dealership in greenwich a couple of days ago?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (dubbkidd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbkidd* »_where u at the porsche dealership in greenwich a couple of days ago?

yeah


----------



## dubbkidd (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

yea, saw ur car there as i was passing by looks good


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (dubbkidd)*

tinted windows? I think I know who you are.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

The fast is back.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
REVO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*

I think your right about tweaking the wastegate more. I got your logs. we are gonna compare the series of logs. I need more boost.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*

Where's the block 119 logs?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (digitalhippie)*

F-in Boost gauge. Toms, My butt dyno says I have more boost now that I disconnected my faulty boost gauge. Log time


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_F-in Boost gauge. Toms, My butt dyno says I have more boost now that I disconnected my faulty boost gauge. Log time

We can try to run some logs tonight maybe


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (digitalhippie)*

sounds good.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

Log Log Log and then some more Logs....least the car puts u in the seat again....lol.
Send those logs over!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*

hey Tom K, I am thinking I had some lost pressure through my boost gauge or maybe the lines. I will try to do some logs with Tom B tonight and with anyluck I should some psi readings over 21.







Feels good without the boost gauge hooked up.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

ha remember i asked you if that line (the white boost line going into the rubber hose) was tight? lol


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_ha remember i asked you if that line (the white boost line going into the rubber hose) was tight? lol









I doubt that was the leak, that's how all NSP "no-buzz" fittings are... and that's how the instructions say to set it up. I haven't had any leak issues there... checked it out with some soapy water previously.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (digitalhippie)*

I think the problem lies right behind the boost gauge or in the boost gauge itself. (if there even is a problem) lets get some logs first guys before we all jump the gun.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_I think the problem lies right behind the boost gauge or in the boost gauge itself. (if there even is a problem) lets get some logs first guys before we all jump the gun.

I thought it was the driver mod that was causing 1/2 the problems in the 1st place!?!?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Maverik869)*

Dont use my phrase damn it


----------



## dubbkidd (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *five0vw* »_tinted windows? I think I know who you are. 

yea thats likely me


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (dubbkidd)*

updated with new pics from waterfest.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

looks nice....see all that hard work paid off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*

wow i'm jealous i want a sponsorship from apr. great numbers man, how do you like the peloquin, thats next on the list for me.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (ckymike)*

its not a full sponsorship by any means. believe me I am paying up for this kit. APR did not have to do what they are doing for me. But they are a smart company that is willing to invest in someone who will bring them results back. I am very excited to have an APR powered car.








Peloquin is amazing.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

More flying marsmallow pics:








































































Hauling a** home with loot. Made it home in record time too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Nurendra)*









found this in here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3352688


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Maverik869)*

Saw the car at WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you place in your class?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Zuber Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_Saw the car at WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you place in your class?

3rd
Thanks Rendy for the pics.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

update: Finally got around to installing the neuspeed front sway. What a difference.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

Car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Would you possibly consider donating those black rims to a fellow connecti****?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

hah, whats up Nick. I might have to think about that one.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (digitalhippie)*

any dynoes or track times or strip times at all from this stg3 from APR???


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_any dynoes or track times or strip times at all from this stg3 from APR???


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (Hkysk8r07)*

u selling those wheels already?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (tom8thebomb)*

sold the Lm reps. Still havent installed the APR stg3 yet. Just got the my second clutch installed. went with clutch masters custom clutch. Feels very good so far. Doesnt feel as durable as my spec stg3+ clutch but apparently its rated to hold more than enough hp and trq.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

What happened to the SPEC STG3+ clutch?


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (18T_BT)*

nothing. its chillin in my living room. we are about to instal it on a friends car. didnt like the loud chatter. the clutch masters claimed to have little to zero chatter. It is sooo much quieter than the spec. It feels a little smoother. Not so race like. I liked the feel the spec in terms of pedal feel. I wish the clutchmasters had that feel.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

sprung vs unsprung center? i just bought the spec stg3+ for my mk4 so far so good, no major chatter for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (18T_BT)*

sprung center.


----------



## VeeDubbinMike (Oct 30, 2006)

just saw this, mint.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: MYFAST: from Stg1-Stg20  (five0vw)*

update: Considering other BT applications @ this time. Waiting on a few emails before I decide. Also, I finally talked to Mike @ Forge and ordered my twinter-cooler. Anxious to put this on before H2oi.


----------



## jescarabt (Apr 14, 2006)

your car is hott!!!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (jescarabt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jescarabt* »_your car is hott!!!

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just installed the Forge FMIC, it is an easy instal as long as you dont have a caracter front bumper







everything came out great in the end. No moding of bumper necessary. Feels great. Dont see any pressure loss or feel any for that matter. I think I may have had a tiny pressure loss with my stock piping to the factory IC. I now see 20 psi in second gear which is way better than before.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (five0vw)*

Glad you got the intercooler on!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You and me both!


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (five0vw)*

FYI: Club Secrets + moms + beer + rich = no nukie
Information is priceless.
Did anyone find a burnout of my MKII jetta?


----------



## 07ugvwgtivotex (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont want to bash on your car or your choices because you have built a beautiful gti. But with all of your performance mods, those heavy ass 19's are going to be killing your 1/4mi times. I know you are going for aesthetics, but you could lose up to 3 tenths off your time with some light 17's. 10lbs off of each wheel is the same as gutting 400lbs out of your car...


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (07ugvwgtivotex)*

What you talking about Willis?
He lost 400 pounds (and his hair) just to offset the wheels!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (07ugvwgtivotex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07ugvwgtivotex* »_I dont want to bash on your car or your choices because you have built a beautiful gti. But with all of your performance mods, those heavy ass 19's are going to be killing your 1/4mi times. I know you are going for aesthetics, but you could lose up to 3 tenths off your time with some light 17's. 10lbs off of each wheel is the same as gutting 400lbs out of your car...

Thats fine. There will have to be sacrafices somewhere. Besides 17"s will not fit over my 14" brake kit that is coming soon.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (five0vw)*

big brakes are overated... move on... NEXT!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_big brakes are overated... move on... NEXT!

douche bag! stop flooding my thread damn it!


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (five0vw)*

you are 1st.... DAMIT!!!!!!


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (07ugvwgtivotex)*

I know that rotational weight is more important to remove then dead weight on the car, but is it really 10x? If so, please provide data showing so. I agree that it will shave off time, but I doubt it is like losing 400lbs (but if you can show some data that it is, or equations/proofs, I will buy some rims tomorrow!).


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (little_red_fast)*

he is also going to be running slower when he gets his big brake kit on... more mass to move around....






















rich... stop making your car so slow!


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Im loving this. 
Has it occured that having nearly 400hp is gonna be great no matter how heavy the car is (within reason) If I was terribly conserned about weight, I *woudnt* have added a heavy caractere front bumper, 19" replicas, Forge twintercooler (double intercoolers), huge brakes etc. 
If I wanted to go super light I would do ugly lightweight racing wheels, carbon fiber the whole car, gut the interior and do other mods that would make the car look less apealing to the women passengers in the Porsches and Corvettes that I rip to shreds on the highway
I am aware of the weight that I am adding to the car, thats why I am choosing the "best" weight products for their size. In 14" there arent too many brakes that I can go with period unless I wanna spend 10K on ceramic Mov-its







Ill stick with 14" Eurospecs thanks. I have taken out the back seats and will be turning the car into a 2 seater to help offset a little bit of the weight. My new wheels wont be as heavy as the replicas. I have thought about doing a carbon fibre hood but I dont think there is too much weight savings there. we shall see.


----------



## kutark (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, people are having major gram counting issues if they're bitching about weight differences from big brake kits. Frankly, i'll trade the extra rotational mass for non fading brakes any day of the week. Plus you get the added bonus of sick ass, swanky looking brakes behind your wheels.
Now, as for 30+lb wheels, they may have a point.


_Modified by kutark at 6:32 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (kutark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kutark* »_Yeah, people are having major gram counting issues if they're bitching about weight differences from big brake kits. Frankly, i'll trade the extra rotational mass for non fading brakes any day of the week. Plus you get the added bonus of sick ass, swanky looking brakes behind your wheels.
Now, as for 30+lb wheels, they may have a point.

_Modified by kutark at 6:32 PM 10-15-2007_

Go big or go home is my philosophy. Big turbo, Big brakes, and Big wheels. j/k My new wheels wont be as heavy. I am still contemplating doing a 13inch bbk kit as well.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Hey Rich
There is a lil somefingg in the mail to you!!








Enjoy!!
Mikey


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_Hey Rich
There is a lil somefingg in the mail to you!!








Enjoy!!
Mikey

new thread for this somefingg








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3500534


----------

